
Data Loss: and Now What? - grott
https://www.grott.me/serverless/data/dynamodb/infrastructure/postmortem/2020/06/04/data-loss-and-now-what.html
======
grott
Hey guys, I've lost all my production data and I'm here to share how I handled
it.

A while ago I deployed Quarantine Notes
([https://quarantinenotes.com](https://quarantinenotes.com)) and posted about
it on HN as well
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22728460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22728460)).
I had built it for learning purposes only but, then people start posting
really interesting comments on it. Sharing how their life was going, replying
to other people's notes and everything. I was really proud of it.

Of course, with time things started to slow down and the traffic wasn't the
same and that's totally understandable, but then I lost all notes I had.

In the blog post that I'm sharing here with y'all I explain what happened,
what actions I took, and how one can prevent it from happening in the future.

I hope you find it useful! And, of course, feedback is welcome!

Best,

grott

